# creamed honey, again



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

My understanding is that the rapid crystallization helps with uniformity of crystal size. But it'll sure crystallize at whatever temp if it's not too warm. Try a couple in the fridge and a couple at room temp and see what you like better. If you want to, you can get a controller to override the setpoint of a fridge/freezer to the temp you choose for about $60, no modification of fridge needed. I have three .


----------

